# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  قلب مكسور

## بنت السعوديه

[frame="8 98"] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اود ان اعرض قضيتي ....واتمنى من الله ثم منكم افاديتي بماذا يلزمني ....

انا ام وعندي بنت عمرها سبع سنوات وولد مطلقه من ست سنوات تقريبا البنت معي ولله الحمد والولد ولاكن دايما تجيني التهديدات انه بياخذ البنت ....بالبدايه هددني الى سبع سنوات وبعدين يوم وصلت ست سنوات طلبت منه اثبات ورفض الا اني اتنازل ع المصروف فيما سبق لانه ماكان يصرفهما ولا بريال واحد ورفضت مدام هماموجودين عندي انا ماراح اطلبك مصروف وقال اخليها لك الا سبع سنوات والولد عارفه انه يخير تمر سنين مايسال عنها ومايصرفها ولا بريال واحد بالسنه ان سئل مره واحده وتكون دقايق يجي ويطلع ومايهتم فيهم ......انا ماتزوجت عشانهم وهو متزوج وامه متوفيه وانا امي موجوده....ولو ابتزوج هددني بياخذهم ثاني يوم وهو متزوج وعنده اولاد منها لتمنى من كل من يفهم في قضيتي ان يرد عليها وينير لي ويشعر بكم هو صعب نزع روح من جسدها ...وان تعيرون قصتي اهتماما بردكم بحضانه وولدي وابنتي وماذا علي ان افعل .... شاكره لكم بهذا المنتدى الرائع الذي يمس قلوب الناس ويكون قريب منهم ويرجع لهم بفائده ....جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم وان لايفرقكم بمن تحبون .............


الام الضائعه .....وسعادتها قربها من ربها 
ثم سعاده طفليها.....
[/frame]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الأخت السائلة بادىء ذى بدء نود وأن نرحب بك فى المنتدى ونتمنى من الله وأن نكون عند حسن ظنك بنا*
*سبق وأن أثير ذات الموضوع من عضوة أخرى فى هذا الرابط وتم الاجابة عليه* 
*http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1002*

*أى استفسار آخر أرجو منكى طرحه*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ويمكننا ايصالك بأحد السادة الزملاء الثقاة من المحامين بالمملكة اذا رغبتى فى الحصول على مساعدة قانونية عملية أو اذا أردتى فقط استشارته هاتفيا فى مسألتك....*

----------


## بنت السعوديه

اتمنى انكم توصلوني لاحد استشيره وشاكره لك ردك .....ويعطيك العافيه انا من السعوديه وابغى اعرف كيف اخلي بنتي عندي بدون ماتعرض للضغوط منه ....وهل يوجد اي طريقه انها تكون بحضانتي ....اتمنى الرد علي شاكره لك بعد الله

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*تم ارسال رسالة خاصة طيها رقم هاتف أحد السادة الزملاء الثقاة من المحامين بالمملكة ..فقط أخبريه بأنى من أعطيتك رقم هاتفه ...وسيولى مسألتك الاهتمام اللازم ...*
*خالص تحياتى ومرحبا بك مرة أخرى فى المنتدى*

----------


## أم خطاب

اعانكي الله وسخر لكِ من يقوم بخدمتكي

----------

